# Injured baby wild rabbit



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello all,

This morning we found an injured wild baby rabbit. It appears to have been attacked, the fur was ripped of from the middle of his back down. He is breathing, we gave him water and called the local vet. She said to bring it to the spca to be put down. Help me out here? We understand pain, and yet with a houseful of children begging us not to have them put it down, we want to know if anyone out there has any suggestions besides putting it down? One eye is filled with dirt, not sure if its damaged, not sure what to do. Do we attempt to wash him? There is no bleeding, its like looking at a skinned rabbit to be truthful  I'll wait to see if anyone has any advice.

Thanks for your compassion and any advice you might have. 

Blessings,
Tamar


----------



## markm240 (Jun 8, 2005)

The kindest thing you will be able to do is to put the animal down! Sorry and Good Luck


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

howdy is the bunny eating and drinking?....i have a rabbit that begun life somewhat like yours...and if you really want to try and tend to it here is what i did....take the skin that has been ripped and peel it back as far as it will go...wash with anti-bacteria soap both the skin and where the skin is suppose to be[if skin and where it is suppose to be is still pink blood prefusion[sp?] is happening[means the wound can heal]...after washing place the skin back the best you can in place and wrape guaze around the body of the rabbit to hold the skin down[dont wrap to tight as to cut off blood circulation....check the wound every day to make sure infection has not set in or the skin is dying...if the skin tore off isnt a huge patch can use super glue around the edges to keep in place....take eyewash and wash the eye out...do this everyday also till the eye clears up...if you have cattle,goats that you give mineral,vitamin block to scrape a lil off and give it to bunny with food.....my bunny is blind in his eye but other then that is fine and 3 y/o now...good luck...dale anne


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello dale ann

Thanks so very much for your reply. The lil bunny lifted his head, drank from a dropper, then rested his lil head, closed his eyes and rested a few moments, then it's lil heart stopped pounding and it didn't take another breath. We gave it a royal burial along with tears. Its good to meet others willing to reach out and give aid. When I was much younger, we had a kitten stuck in the fan belt of our van. Most of it's back was skinned off too. We did just as you wrote, and that lil kitten grew up a fighter 

Thanks for your advice, maybe it will help someone else in the same situation.

Blessings to you and yours,
Tamar


----------

